# Appliances?



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

My parents bought a used Maytag washing machine in 1977. It's still in use today.

I'm looking to replace my washing machine and I'm looking for something of the highest quality. I don't need touch screens or WiFi connectivity. Just something that will survive the abuse our family of 6 will throw at it.

I like Miele, but it's just too small.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If you are looking for something that will just get the job done without any bells or whistles I would look at your basic machines without all the electronics on it. I think Wranglerstar(On YouTube) just bought some new washer and dryers and got some Speed Queens (I think that is what they were called) and explained everything. They are just basic machines but should last forever since they have less that can go wrong with them. I would give you a link but I am at work right now and can't get on YouTube.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks @Mightyquinn 
I also found that video when researching. Speed queen washers seem to be exactly as you describe, and are currently a leading contender.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

https://youtu.be/3AFVNApI9ww


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

We have had a maytag front loader that has way more cycle options than needed but has been rock solid since 2006, though the matching dryer we bought 4 years later already needed rollers replaced.
Wasn't too bad, I was 3 weeks post spinal fusion and my 10yo daughter actually did a lot of it with me guiding her.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

Thejarrod said:


> My parents bought a used Maytag washing machine in 1977. It's still in use today.


Are you kidding? Buy that from your parents. _It's got to be good for another 43 years. _

Front-loaders require some simple and minor management, otherwise, you'll get some mold which will turn into stinky clothes. That management is to leave open the front door to allow the drum to dry out between uses and to routinely run a cleaning solution of white vinegar and baking soda. This keeps the washer clean and fresh. But front-loaders spin faster which means your clothes come out less wet which means they require less drying time.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Old Hickory said:


> Thejarrod said:
> 
> 
> > My parents bought a used Maytag washing machine in 1977. It's still in use today.
> ...


Newer front loaders are better than ones from the early-mid 2000's in this regard too. Better rubber boots with fewer folds and crevices for moisture to sit. The kryptonite to front loaders however are second-floor laundry rooms. In our house, the 2nd floor laundry makes the most sense, but the front loader, which we otherwise love, shakes the bejeezus out of the house during the spin cycles. If it wasn't for the regular earthquakes, a front loader is very quiet as well, enabling us to run a load with the kids/momma in bed.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think it was 2015 when .gov implemented their latest round of washing machine efficiency standards? Maybe it was 2018.

Either way - they say even the current production Speed Queens are not what they used to be.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I've read a lot about the differences between the original speed queen and the current generation. They completely changed the agitator, which really made me question it. Consumer reports rates the effectiveness of the revised machine very poorly. 
I'm currently considering the front load speed queen. Totally different technology, and there is little info available in it. They have one that is washer dryer stacked. It shares a control panel( which i don't love). It's $3k for the stack, but would allow us to add a second set in the space we are currently using . 
I hope to take a trip to the appliance store over the holiday.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

The Coin-Op laundry down the road has some pretty heavy duty machines.

Seriously though, I'll be in the market for a manual, heavy duty top loader Speed Queen style soon - what's the problem with the newer models? We swore off front loaders after learning they basically are more finicky (door) wash slower, and fewer clothes than a top loaders without the agitator.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

Can the speed queens wash a comforter with only 3.2 cubic feet? I recently ordered LG 5.5 cubic feet from Costco because of the size. Horrible experience with Costco. Waited a month for shipment, and after setting up a delivery date the shipping company mysteriously cancelled the order without even informing me.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

greengrass said:


> Can the speed queens wash a comforter with only 3.2 cubic feet?


I looked really hard at the Speed Queens a few years ago and capacity was one of my concerns.

Maytag also makes a "commercial grade" residential washer, but same deal - it is only 3.5 cu ft.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Speed Queen has the "Classic Clean" and " Perfect Clean" top load models.

the "Classic Clean" is the original. the agitator in the middle of the drum moves the laundry around. Around the time the efficiency standards changed, they rolled out the "Perfect Clean" models (and discontinued the old ones). On Perfect Clean models, the agitator and the drum move together. the Speed Queen cult revolted, and after a short time they brought back the old "Classic Clean" model. They dodge the efficiency standards by including a "Normal Eco" mode. the efficiency standards ONLY test using the default settings, so under this mode they squeaky by. washing performance in this mode is horrible and the sales team tell people not to use it. the wash modes are selected using a physical dial, so it should stay in whatever mode you select.

reviews on the newer, Perfect Clean models have not been good. they have not been shown to remove stains as well as most other washers.

As for size, Speed Queen says that they are large enough to wash a queen size comforter.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

After my last two Korean made LG washer sh!t the bed.. I researched quality American made products and settled on Speed Queen front loader washer and dryer and been happy ever since. Only down side is the smaller capacity but If I ever need to clean something very large or dirty...I go the commercial laundry mat and use the large commercial style Speed Queens they have.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is an interesting take on the volume:



> Many high-end, front-loading washing machines found in big-box stores offer a flashy 4.2 cubic feet of volume. So why do Speed Queen washers only offer 3.2 cu. ft.? Well, we asked them. And their answer was both surprising and informative. 3.2 cu. ft. is, in fact, the maximum usable capacity for a washing machine-this is why Speed Queen is able to fill their entire tub with water. Other manufacturers with larger volume tubs use only a fraction of their volume, especially if you follow the manufacturer instructions for loading. Plus, cycle times for a thorough clean are faster in Speed Queen washers by an astounding 20 minutes (36-39 minutes in Speed Queen vs. 59 minutes in flashy name-brand machines.)


https://blog.designerappliances.com/speed-queen-washer/


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

https://youtu.be/50WcZSa82PI


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

well, my washing machine journey has come to an end in a wholly unsatisfying way.

Our current machine is now barely functional and my wife made it clear that the time for research is now over and its time to buy.

Over the next year or so, I plan on converting our current side-by-side setup to dual, stacked washer dryer combos (2 washers and 2 dryers). So any top loader is out, sorry Speed Queen. Miele front loader is too small for what will be our only machine for a time. Speed Queen front loader can stack, but you need to buy it stacked from the factory because it shares a control panel with the dryer...it also costs $3,000 for the stack.

To further reduce the options, several machines are on backorder for 1 or 2 months. i asked the sales woman to only show me items that are ready to ship from the warehouse (they have very few actually in stock). I was down to an LG and Electrolux. I went with the Electrolux...SO BORING!


----------

